# a new person



## Brown Belt (Oct 30, 2006)

I am new to this computer-net forum message board group. Also, I think I am new or that I am a beginner in the martial arts in general due to the fact that I still need to acquire knowledge about some specific details. I want to be exactly midway between beginner and the most advanced. In Ed Parker Kenpo, I like 1st degree black belt as the exact or perfect intermediate position among all of that art's belt ranks. In Hapkido, I like brown belt as the exact midway intermediate level.


----------



## exile (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi BrownBelt---welcome to MT---good to have you here! If you post your queries to the Hapkido section of the Korean MA forum, you'll be able to get good solid info on just about anything you want to know. There's a general Korean MA section for other queries that you might have about the Korean arts... happy posting!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 30, 2006)

welcome


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Oct 30, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## Paul B (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Brown Belt! :ultracool


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## matt.m (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome pal.  See you in the KMA section.


----------



## bydand (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Hope to read more from you.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting, brownbelt!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 30, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 31, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## MJS (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Carol (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Feel free to aslk lots of questions. 

Glad you joined us! :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome, make yourself at home...


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

WElcome!


----------

